# Hollandi? New Picture!



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have read a lot of things about hollandis, and people not actually having a true hollandi.

this guy is forsale at a LFS and im thinking about getting him for my 40 breeder....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

that pic sucks, looks like it could be anything.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, a better pic would be nice... If I had to guess from that pic, I'd probably say S. compressus.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Hollandi may or may not even exist so i'd say chances are its some other serra.

opefe


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ill snap a better pic tomorrow and put it up


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Hollandi may or may not even exist so i'd say chances are its some other serra.
> 
> opefe


Hollandi definately exist....

I agree with Joe. Compressus


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Another Picture.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hollandi may or may not even exist so i'd say chances are its some other serra.
> 
> opefe


Hollandi definately exist....

I agree with Joe. Compressus
[/quote]

*
"Questionable species, though the name is scientifically valid at this time. S. hollandi was described from the Rio Guapore. The species was compared by M. Jégu & Dos Santos (2001) with S. eigenmanni and S. aureus. The species name remains valid as of this date, though the holotype is lost."

"The species is based on a single specimen described."*

As of now hollandi is currently valid but it's impossible to say a species "deffinitly exists" if the original holotype in which the species is based is lost.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

There is video documents of S.Hollandi

As of now. It definately exists. There is not much piranha research going on now so it will be valid for a long time coming.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The name deffinity exists, the species not so deffinite.

Where is this video documentation of hollandi?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The name deffinity exists, the species not so deffinite.
> 
> Where is this video documentation of hollandi?


Shows one in Piranha Adventure.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The name deffinity exists, the species not so deffinite.
> 
> Where is this video documentation of hollandi?


Shows one in Piranha Adventure.
[/quote]
And that's any more valid then a lfs labelling a fish as hollandi?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The fish was definately not a rhom. Im just saying. A science based movie says it exists. Thats all.

A few people have had P's on this site ID'd by Frank as Hollandi


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

so is it a Hollandi or not ??


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I read somewhere that hollandis have a hump behind the head. This looks like a rhomb to me though.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if this is a hollandis..... http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-hollandi-piranha/

then that is too


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The fish was definately not a rhom. Im just saying. A science based movie says it exists. Thats all.
> 
> *A few people have had P's on this site ID'd by Frank as Hollandi*


Really? I don't recall Frank ever saying anything more than a specimen appeared to fit the holotype. One fish was George's and the other I beleive was fishofury's (and that was years ago). In more recent threads, Frank has stated that hollandi is most likely a location variant of eigenmanni (Bolivian variant...possibly Brazil). In reality, it was most likely collected in Peru and is most likely a compressus, sanchezi, or even a rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha Guru said:


> The fish was definately not a rhom. Im just saying. A science based movie says it exists. Thats all.
> 
> *A few people have had P's on this site ID'd by Frank as Hollandi*


Really? I don't recall Frank ever saying anything more than a specimen appeared to fit the holotype. One fish was George's and the other I beleive was fishofury's (and that was years ago). In more recent threads, Frank has stated that hollandi is most likely a location variant of eigenmanni (Bolivian variant...possibly Brazil). In reality, it was most likely collected in Peru and is most likely a compressus, sanchezi, or even a rhom.
[/quote]

That would be an ID. He would not say he thinks it was one if it was not similar.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The fish was definately not a rhom. Im just saying. A science based movie says it exists. Thats all.
> 
> *A few people have had P's on this site ID'd by Frank as Hollandi*


Really? I don't recall Frank ever saying anything more than a specimen appeared to fit the holotype. One fish was George's and the other I beleive was fishofury's (and that was years ago). In more recent threads, Frank has stated that hollandi is most likely a location variant of eigenmanni (Bolivian variant...possibly Brazil). In reality, it was most likely collected in Peru and is most likely a compressus, sanchezi, or even a rhom.
[/quote]

That would be an ID. He would not say he thinks it was one if it was not similar.
[/quote]

We can go back and forth on this all day. The bottom line is that regardless of how you interpret his comments regarding the fish that "appeared to fit the holotype" (he never said it was a hollandi nor declared the coveted "ID complete"), he since revisited his stance on the species and that is that hollandi is a variant of eigenmanni, not a separate species. In other words, it doesn't really matter anyway...hollandi is a misnomer.

Without knowing the collection point of this fish, eigenmanni is unlikely, which leaves the usual suspects for a claimed hollandi (especially from a LFS): compressus, sanchezi, or rhom. Hollandi is not an option.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its from Peru. Thats not an eigenmanni.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im saying it looks just like what aquascape sells as a Hollandi....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its from Peru. Thats not an eigenmanni.


Which means it can't be a "hollandi" either (only Bolivia...possibly Brazil) regardless of whether or not you think it is a valid species.

If you really feel it fits the hollandi holotype (and therefore a member of the eigenmanni complex), then you would be looking at serrulatus and humeralis which are listed from Peru. S. serrulatus would be the most likely of those two options based on what I see in the pics, but I still can't rule out compressus, sanchezi, or rhom without seeing clearer flank shots and belly shots of the scutes.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha Guru said:


> Its from Peru. Thats not an eigenmanni.


Which means it can't be a "hollandi" either (only Bolivia...possibly Brazil) regardless of whether or not you think it is a valid species.

If you really feel it fits the hollandi holotype (and therefore a member of the eigenmanni complex), then you would be looking at serrulatus and humeralis which are listed from Peru. S. serrulatus would be the most likely of those two options based on what I see in the pics, but I still can't rule out compressus, sanchezi, or rhom without seeing clearer flank shots and belly shots of the scutes.
[/quote]

Wanna know the funny thing about this? I never said it was Hollandi. Comp is my ID.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its from Peru. Thats not an eigenmanni.


Which means it can't be a "hollandi" either (only Bolivia...possibly Brazil) regardless of whether or not you think it is a valid species.

If you really feel it fits the hollandi holotype (and therefore a member of the eigenmanni complex), then you would be looking at serrulatus and humeralis which are listed from Peru. S. serrulatus would be the most likely of those two options based on what I see in the pics, but I still can't rule out compressus, sanchezi, or rhom without seeing clearer flank shots and belly shots of the scutes.
[/quote]

Wanna know the funny thing about this? I never said it was Hollandi. Comp is my ID.
[/quote]

just somebody to argue with zanni??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Its from Peru. Thats not an eigenmanni.


Which means it can't be a "hollandi" either (only Bolivia...possibly Brazil) regardless of whether or not you think it is a valid species.

If you really feel it fits the hollandi holotype (and therefore a member of the eigenmanni complex), then you would be looking at serrulatus and humeralis which are listed from Peru. S. serrulatus would be the most likely of those two options based on what I see in the pics, but I still can't rule out compressus, sanchezi, or rhom without seeing clearer flank shots and belly shots of the scutes.
[/quote]

Wanna know the funny thing about this? I never said it was Hollandi. Comp is my ID.
[/quote]

just somebody to argue with zanni??
[/quote]

Idk. Im bored. Black ops got boring.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

shoulda got a ps3......way







....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ps3 version kinda boring too, but still a great game


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw piranha wolf in the water the other day and they had a close up of what they called a "Hollandi" (few seconds)... not sure if that might help with your identification...


----------

